# So cross at a company called Equestrian Performance!!!



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Bought 2 savic ruffy cages on amazon from a company called Equestrian Performance for £27.15 each-got an email this morning to say they had cancelled my order as the price as apparently incorrect and they were £54.70 EACH!!! Am disgusted and will definitely not be buying from that company again. Now I have to look for 2 cages in that price range for the 2 rescue hammies-I can't afford any more than that, a friend paid for one of them in any case.So cross!!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

polishrose said:


> Bought 2 savic ruffy cages on amazon from a company called Equestrian Performance for £27.15 *each-got an email this morning to say they had cancelled my order as the price as apparently incorrect and they were £54.70 EACH!!!* Am disgusted and will definitely not be buying from that company again. Now I have to look for 2 cages in that price range for the 2 rescue hammies-I can't afford any more than that, a friend paid for one of them in any case.So cross!!!


I do not see a reason for your anger, they were good enough to cancel your order because of a mistake on the site, it would of been far worse in my opinion, to receive the cages and have a nasty shock when you look at the receipt or your bank statement.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Did they refund you the price? Sounds like they did the right thing actually.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> Did they refund you the price? Sounds like they did the right thing actually.


On Amazon, not sure if this applies for buying from another company via Amazon though, they do not take your money until the item is shipped.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

My payment for the original price has already been taken. So now I am out of pocket by the price of 2 cages and can't buy others until my money goes back into my account.Which means the poor hamsters are going to be in smaller cages for longer.It's not my fault they put the wrong price on. They should have sent the cages out at that price.In my opinion it wasn't a mistake-they put them on at £27.15, saw they were selling quickly and decided to raise the price. Which is fine, but they should honour the sales made at £27.15. Otherwise how can we ever be sure we're going to get what we ordered? If the price had been £1 I would have realised it was an incorrect price and been prepared for it be cancelled, but at £27.15 I just thought it was a good deal.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> On Amazon, not sure if this applies for buying from another company via Amazon though, they do not take your money until the item is shipped.


No the money was taken straight away.I now have to wait for it to go back into my account which could take weeks.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> Did they refund you the price? Sounds like they did the right thing actually.


If I go to Tesco and they have a jar of coffee at £2.30 but it scans at £5 they will still sell it to me for £2.30 and then update the price on the shelf because it's THEIR mistake.They don't tell me I can't have the coffee unless I pay £5. This should apply in this situation also.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

You should have got them at that price!! That's really unfair of them. You're right, if it had been in a normal shop they would have had to give you them at the price stated. For them to take the money immediately and leave you out of pocket for THEIR mistake is ridiculous. I'd feel the same as you do. 
They didn't handle that correctly at all, don't know how anyone can think they did. 

Xx


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you. The refund will take up to 5 days apparently so the poor hammies won't get new cages for another week or so


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm actually I think in terms of trading standards and ebay rules they have to sell to you at the price advertised and the loss is there problem for making the mistake. I would ask ebay for advice


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Totally agree. Poor hammies!! It's not your fault though, they will forgive you. Maybe get them a nice treat for the weekend to make up for it &#55357;&#56842;

Xx


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> Hmm actually I think in terms of trading standards and ebay rules they have to sell to you at the price advertised and the loss is there problem for making the mistake. I would ask ebay for advice


Actually no, they dont have to sell them to you at that price, the only reason they do is to keep the customer happy. Trading standards will tell you they cant do anything as it was a genuine mistake on the companies part.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> Actually no, they dont have to sell them to you at that price, the only reason they do is to keep the customer happy. Trading standards will tell you they cant do anything as it was a genuine mistake on the companies part.


I don't think it was a mistake-I think they saw how popular the cage was and decided to raise the price.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

actually, trading standards, if they advertised them at that price they have to honer it!
email them back and inform them if they dont honer the offer you will be taking it to trading standards

i have used them a fair few times on ebay for horsey things and they have always been really good


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh ok-I'll speak to trading standards in the morning.I'm so unimpressed with the company right now.


----------



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi, 

I just had a look at the Citizens Advice Bureau website and apparently if they made a mistake, they don't have to sell it to you at the advertised price, but you're of course entitled to a refund.

They've done something wrong if they did it on purpose, the CAB also has useful info on approaching the company to complain x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Emma P said:


> You should have got them at that price!! That's really unfair of them.* You're right, if it had been in a normal shop they would have had to give you them at the price stated. *For them to take the money immediately and leave you out of pocket for THEIR mistake is ridiculous. I'd feel the same as you do.
> They didn't handle that correctly at all, don't know how anyone can think they did.
> 
> Xx


No - they don't _have_ to. I agree that they should sell it at the price advertised, but they don't have to - they tend to do that as a gesture of goodwill, but there is no legal obligation.




emzybabe said:


> Hmm actually I think in terms of trading standards and* ebay rules they have to sell to you at the price advertised and the loss is there problem for making the mistake. I would ask ebay for advice*




e-bay may have their own regulations - always worth asking about it



Amelia66 said:


> *Actually no, they dont have to sell them to you at that price, the only reason they do is to keep the customer happy. Trading standards will tell you they cant do anything as it was a genuine mistake on the companies part.*


This is exactly right



Lil Miss said:


> *actually, trading standards, if they advertised them at that price they have to honer it!*
> email them back and inform them if they dont honer the offer you will be taking it to trading standards
> 
> i have used them a fair few times on ebay for horsey things and they have always been really good


Unless things have radically changed, they don't need to honour the price.

A sale comes about (legally speaking) when someone makes an *offer* which is *accepted* by another person. There is then a contract which is binding on both parties.

It may seem that the person who is selling the item is making the offer, and the buyer is accepting it - and that this would constitute a legal contract. HOWEVER, when a seller advertises something for sale, s/he is NOT making an OFFER. They are making something which is called an INVITATION TO TREAT. i.e. - they are inviting people who see their goods to make an offer to buy them at the priced advertised. (This is because offers have to be very specific, legally speaking - a seller can't make an offer "to all the world")

When you place your order, you are making the offer - saying "I would like to OFFER you £X for your goods" They then have to say "I ACCEPT your offer of £X" in order to form a binding contract.

If they see that there has been a mistake, and it should have been £Y, they are legally entitled to say, "No thanks. It should have been £Y" (Or even "I've changed my mind, I think it's worth £Y").

I agree that it is very frustrating and disappointing, but that is where the law stands. Look at it from the sellers perspective - especially an online seller, who might get 10,000 orders and only have 10 items to sell. You or your employee put an item online for £Z, and it is an error - or even a deliberate act by a disgruntled employee. You get 1,000s of orders for it at that price, and it has actually cost you £Z+5 to buy it in in the first place - you would be bankrupt if you were compelled to fill those orders. And what if you couldn't get any stock in - you would be legally obliged to still fulfil the orders even if (say) your supplier had gone out of business, or the man who made them had died and there was no-one else in the world who could supply them. (This is why an advertisement is not an offer, but just an invitation).

It is annoying, it is frustrating - but unfortunately for people like yourself who have been disappointed, it is totally legal.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

lostbear said:


> No - they don't _have_ to. I agree that they should sell it at the price advertised, but they don't have to - they tend to do that as a gesture of goodwill, but there is no legal obligation.
> 
> 
> [/B]
> ...


Yeah that ^^
Unless they honored the price with other customers then they have done no wrong. Good business sense would be to honer the offer, however, they are under no obligation to do so.

I was actually surprised by this when I did my business A-levels because I was also under the impression that an advertised price should be honored.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

polishrose said:


> I don't think it was a mistake-I think they saw how popular the cage was and decided to raise the price.


That is only your opinion though, you have nothing to prove it as fact.


----------



## desiredusername (Oct 31, 2014)

why would you contact ebay when you bought it on Amazon?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> That is only your opinion though, you have nothing to prove it as fact.


And even if it was a fact, and you could prove it - they are entitled to do it.

Maybe not ethical, but certainly legal.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I think as they took my money they should have honoured it -had they realised before taking it then fair enough. Anyway,I won't be buying from them again.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

polishrose said:


> I think as they took my money they should have honoured it -had they realised before taking it then fair enough. Anyway,I won't be buying from them again.


Can't say I blame you - I would be pee'd by this, too.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Could you email and say they are for rescue hamsters pull their heart strings a little? tone the email very nicely maybe some photos of their current little cages. Where are you based Rose if you don't mind me asking? Im sure one of us must have a spare cage and if not can keep and eye out for some cheap ebay deals.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm in Cheltenham.I have 1 that I'm watching on ebay and have also found a ruffy elsewhere so will be ordering that as soon as I get my refund back into my account.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

Same happened to me when buying a cage of Amazon. They must have accidentally put down the wrong price. Rather then honouring it they sent me a message saying the item was damaged and the last one they had in stock. Later that day they had it back up at full price and 20 in stock :\. 
These things are rarely honoured online like they are in shops, just because companies don't have to deal customers face to face.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

That's a shame, I think I saw the same deal and was planning on getting one. It did seem almost too good to be true but I would have been peeved if they had accepted the order and then rescinded it. Hope you manage to sort something else out for the hams.


----------

